# CMS ICD10 END TO END webinar



## MSGreen (Feb 19, 2013)

CMS and WEDI Announce End-to-End Testing Webinar
End-to-End Testing Virtual Event: A Collaborative Approach to Testing, Readiness and Compliance

February 28, 2013
11:00 am to 5:30 pm ET
Get info at www.healthtecsystems.com


----------

